
Silicon Valley was worried about the wrong bubble - pm24601
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-silicon-valley-missed-trump-2016-11
======
flukus
A common thread I see is that people need to "learn from history" that trade
makes us all richer. They've seemingly failed to learn that this was an
incredibly bumpy road with a lot of setbacks. The welfare state is what made
current trade levels possible and that we need to pursue social reform first.

~~~
forgetsusername
Trade and the welfare state aren't mutually exclusive. Trade means producing
what you are good at producing and trading for what you aren't. If it's
uncoerced, it's beneficial to all parties.

~~~
flukus
I'm implying they're mutually dependent, not mutually exclusive. The problem
is we've been only been focusing on the trade half.

